# Avet or Accurate?



## dn17

I'm looking to get a new jigging reel in the 50-80 lb class, and narrowed it down to either the Avet HXJ MC 2 speed or the Accurate BX2-500N. Is the Accurate dual drag worth the extra money? I have both Accurates (30W) and Avets (LX and 30W), and have nothing but good things to say about both. Just wondering if anyone had any additional input or had any experience with either of these reels. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Saltiga 40 with carbontex and aftermarket handle. Light, powerful and dependable.


----------



## j wadd

look at the reels made by jigging masters.. seen one in action on friday and its awesome. lighter than the avets and accurate and the bigger models puts out 80 pounds of max drag


----------



## rainbowrunner

Just curious why you narrowed it down to these 2?

Saltiga 30T / Aleuctnos gorilla / Ocea Jigger, lot's of good choices out there for conventionals. 

Dale


----------



## mad marlin

j wadd said:


> look at the reels made by jigging masters.. seen one in action on friday and its awesome. lighter than the avets and accurate and the bigger models puts out 80 pounds of max drag


80 lbs of what ??:biggrin: I,ve never had in my hand one of those JM PE but they look good.
ill suggest you like rainbow mention Alutecnos gorrilla 12 plenty of real drag up to 35 lb if needed with actual FREE spool , good line capability ( 400 yds of 65 lb ) excellent service repair & I truly jigging reel . Not to mention the quality of mechanism & gear of this reel, second to none


----------



## ksong

I've never seen jigging reels like JM PE reels in 30 years. 
If you make a decision between Accurate and Avet, my recommendation is Accurate.


----------



## BullyARed

I have a medium Avet reel and it has been working great for me.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Most use PE6, about 80lb line, for jigging. So why would you need a reel that can produce any more than 27-28lbs of drag? 27lbs of drag will kill 99% of the stuff that swims in the gulf.


----------



## Pecos

AVET Hoo-X...'nuff said

Pecos


----------



## Crusty Hobie

Ok, so I looked at the JM PE. really nice looking real but aside from that could someone please tell me why this is better than a 2 speed Hx, Jx, Lx. I mean if I'm going to pay more for a single speed JM I need to know why it is better. Flame suit on:shamrock:


Don't forget the raptors as they are in the same price range as the JM


----------



## rjr

Crusty Hobie said:


> Ok, so I looked at the JM PE. really nice looking real but aside from that could someone please tell me why this is better than a 2 speed Hx, Jx, Lx. I mean if I'm going to pay more for a single speed JM I need to know why it is better. Flame suit on:shamrock:
> 
> Don't forget the raptors as they are in the same price range as the JM


I was wondering the same thing with an Accutate Boss Xtreme. Internally they seem to be very similar and close to the same price.

I'm thinking about pairing an accurate boss extreme 500 with a custom black hole rod. It seems that it would be a pretty good match with the versatility of a 2 speed reel, and I really dig the dual drag system.


----------



## Tuna Loco

I had the same dilemma but decided to get both. I ended up getting a RED Accurate BX2 30N and a PURPLE Avet HXW Raptor. Both are spooled with 80# JB Line Counter. I have a acid wrapped rod for the Raptor but need a rod for the Accurate. Any suggestions?


----------



## luna sea II

I can't understand the rationale behind buying a 2 speed jigging reel, after all we're not talking about catching 200lb fish here in the gulf on jigs. if you really want a lever drag go with a torsa or an alutecnos like Anthony suggested. my buddy Mike's clients caught a 182 yellow on a torsa 40 a couple months ago no problem(not on a jig though). personally I like star drag reels for jigging.


----------



## alw

I have owned Avets for years now and never had any problemes with them. I like jigging with the Avet SX Raptor 2 speed for smaller tuna. Very light weight and 27 lbs of drag. I like the 2 speed, helps keep the pressure on the fish at times. Avets have a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## EAA

If you go with the Avet I would recommend getting the HXJ Raptor


----------



## Tuna Loco

They both arrived. I was a little surprised the HXW is larger than the 30N. The Accurate just feels right.


----------



## EAA

Tuna Loco said:


> I had the same dilemma but decided to get both. I ended up getting a RED Accurate BX2 30N and a PURPLE Avet HXW Raptor. Both are spooled with 80# JB Line Counter. I have a acid wrapped rod for the Raptor but need a rod for the Accurate. Any suggestions?


I would suggest looking at Armbreaker Custom Rods or Black Hole Rods.


----------



## DRILHER

We allready spend too much overseas. Buy Avet


----------



## lmgreeri

I agree with vance on this one avet im about to buy one myself.


----------



## Day0ne

DRILHER said:


> We allready spend too much overseas. Buy Avet


Accurates are made overseas?

Comparing Accurates and regular Avets to me is comparing apples to oranges. Different price breaks and capabilities. Comparing Accurates to Avet Raptors makes more sense to me. Yes, I have both (Accurates and regular Avets) and use them for different things, due to the difference in their capabilities.

The BX2 500N is the same size as the B2 870N and holds 250 yds of 30lb. The HXJ holds 270 yards of 40 and is a bigger reel. The Avet JX is closer in size to the Bx2-500N with a lot less drag. The Accurate BX2-600 might be closer in size to the HXJ. The Accurate is twin drag, the Avet is not. To get twin drag in an Avet, you have to buy a Raptor which is near the price range of the Accurate. You might look at the single speed Accurates. I personally prefer them for jigging


----------



## lite-liner

x2. Accurate is my choice. Shimano, Daiwa, JM, Alutecnos all very good and highly capable, but I'm about American products when at all possible. Pretty obvious over the
past decade what company set the bar..........& they don't make bikes

Accurates have always been mfg'd in California.


----------

